# Moonworks Collection FOs



## TessC (Nov 30, 2009)

I just got my FO samples from Moonworks, and wow, just wow. I got my samples I ordered as well as a couple extra 1 oz samples and two little samples bits of CP soap that let me smell two other FOs already soaped. 

Packaging was nice and secure, the entire box was wrapped in a way that would have contained the mess if one of the individual bottles had leaked in transit, which is definitely nice. Shipping was really fast, too. I ordered on the 26th (Thanksgiving Day, so they were closed), got a tracking number on the 27th, and received my order today. That impressed me to no end. 

I'm going to make little 500g test batches with each one to see how they behave and how they smell in CP, hopefully starting tonight or tomorrow. 

The FOs I ordered:

Patchouli
Autumn Embers
Enchanted Spice
Patchouli Raspberry
Sun and Earth
Tropical Element
Witches Brew

The 1 oz freebies:

Harvest Moon
Guinevere's Attraction
Rowan

The two CP soap sniffies:
Celtic Myst
Mystic Slumber

OOB impressions:



Autumn Embers- Oh wow, this one is nice. Very warm and it really does have a "crackling fire" smell to it, and not in a bad way. It just screams Autumn to me and I really hope it soaps well. 

Enchanted Spice-  May be my favorite out of the bunch, it's sweet and you can definitely smell the almonds and nutmeg. 

Guinevere's Attraction- My nose is pretty "duh" about really complex scents, so I don't notice some of the notes the description lists for this one, smells a lot like a nice pralines and cream to me.  

Harvest Moon- I'm not sure about this one yet. Description says "A bold clove with a hint of orange combination meets with a sweet and velvety vanilla base. Infuse this medling with tangy jamaican nutmeg, ginger and freshly ground cinnamon." but I'm not getting that oob. I'll give it a second sniff once it's soaped to be fair.

Patchouli- In all honesty I don't care for straight patchouli but I heard enough good about this FO from people I trust to order 4oz of it. I'll make a tiny test batch of straight patchouli with it and give a bar to my patchaddict friend for a review.

Patchouli Raspberry- This is just awesome oob, and I don't even like patch. I can smell both the berries and the patchouli and neither overpowers or detracts from the other. I went  the first time I saw something about those two fragrances mixed, but it's a fantastic combination.

Rowan- Whyyyy didn't I order this one? The "creamy" part of the description is absolutely correct, it's sweet and reminds me of something that I can't quite put my finger on. Maybe it'll come out after it's soaped and I'll recognize it. In any case, it's a really nice warm scent and I love it!

Sun and Earth- I really like this one, the fruits are there but it's not in your face fruity, it's nice and deep. 

Tropical Element- This may be entirely because of my admittedly unsophisticated nose, but it reminds me of a coconut-y tropical drink or something. Not in a bad way, that's just the first thing it made me think of, and now I keep thinking of the beach every time  sniff the little blotter. 

Witches Brew- Oh lord, another patchouli fragrance that I love, I might have to give up my patch-hater's card if this keeps up. It's patch with spices, really nice and rich smelling.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the fantastic review of Moonworks oils............I have not yet tried them but bought oils from Rhonda for many years when she operated Flickers. Grateful that they went to such great new owners   
May have to break down and order some samples now!!!!!


----------



## TessC (Dec 10, 2009)

Update on two of them, I've been sick and completely unable to smell anything, so haven't been able to make soap until tonight.

I made a small test batch to split between Tropical Element and Enchanted Spice. It's 55% olive, 25% coconut, 8% shea, 7% castor, 5% safflower. I did my usual 7% superfat, full water, no honey or silk or colorants because I wanted to make notes on discoloration. I soaped, as I usually do, with the lye and pre-melted oils at room temperature. 

Enchanted Spice accelerated trace just a tiny bit, nothing horrible or unmanageable. It discolored the batter to a very light butterscotch-y color immediately, and I'll update on the discoloration as the batch cures.

Tropical Element did not accelerate or immediately discolor. It did, however, get hot in the mold. It's in the 6-cavity plastic mold from Southern Garden Scents, uninsulated, sitting on the counter in my 78F kitchen, and it's gelling.  :shock: 

I had to turn a fan on it to keep it from overheating, which is a first in those plastic molds. 

I snapped a cruddy phone cam pic (flash glare and all) of them in the mold, note that the Tropical Element (top three bars) is HOT, oy:







If I end up ordering more and making a full batch, that puppy's going in the freezer or fridge right away.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews. I had not heard of Moonworks before.

Your soap looks so nice and smooth in your molds.

Feel better, Tess!


Jude


----------



## frostfiredesigns (May 19, 2014)

*Moonworks Oils?*

Hey there I am trying to find out where I can get these fragrances that everyone is talking about?

I have tried to find a web page called Moonwork's but I'm not having any luck. I keep seeing posting for "blah blah" MW type fragrance. But I am still unsure on where to be looking for the main page for these scents. 

Please let me know if anyone has any input! thanks!!


----------



## Ktaggard (May 20, 2014)

Moonworks went out of business earlier this year. Fragrance Buddy and Pure Fragrance Oils are carrying many of their oils.


----------

